# They crack me up!



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tried to take holiday pictures with human and poo kids. My two were not happy.








Here they are fully aware of my unhappiness at the new pattern they made on the bench with their muddy paws. Didn't even say a word and do you see the 'tude?








I just saw Adele as she had to do the make up concert. So I was playing it a lot while we were sitting outside. She had her back to me the whole time and all I kept thinking was, "hello from the other side"








I left the room and came back and couldn't find Lexi (Beemer was being my shadow). Suddenly I look down and this is what I found.








Pictures from their daycare. I think about 4 months. Oh and the rule is to take off their collars but the daycare people couldn't tell them apart so they gave them paper collars.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

Lol they are so cute despite their questioning faces I love the clothing too. They really look amazing. They sure can crack one up and especially when they give such looks. Haha.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love the muddy paws pic


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Love the dress up pic Lexi's face is priceless. You really have such a special duo, gorgeous x


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Love them. Even with the 'tude'


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

their expressions are priceless - especially in the dressed up photo 

Brilliant - they are a fab pair


----------

